# aero bars on Thule 757 roof racks?



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

So, I've got the Thule 757 roof racks for my TT, but I've been wondering if those newer styled "aero bars" that Thule makes would fit on the 757 feet. Anybody done it or know if it works or not? post up pics if u've got em.
Here are the bars in question...









More pics for clicks:
Testing for fitment last winTTer. As you can see, not quite aligned properly lol...


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: aero bars on Thule 757 roof racks? (winTTer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: aero bars on Thule 757 roof racks? (winTTer)*

how does the rack connect to the car? just hook underneath the windows? Just curious if it would work on a roadster...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: aero bars on Thule 757 roof racks? (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_how does the rack connect to the car? just hook underneath the windows? Just curious if it would work on a roadster...

I'm going to say a big no to that one. racks need a lot of pressure to stay put


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

the tt coupe roof has built in tabs that allow for a rack to be attached to it. never going to happen for a roadster. it looks like this one also attaches under the windows


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1badg35)*

this one only attaches by the windows and does not utilize the built in rack tabs on the roof.
Back to original question, aero bars compatible with 757 thules system, yes or no?


----------



## decodeTT (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (winTTer)*

I don't think they'll work.
If I remember correctly from when I had this rack, the cross bars have a notch in the bottom with some sort of measurement markings to help postion the feet.
Do the aero bars you show have these notches?


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (decodeTT)*

well i went to my local ski shop yesterday and the answer is no, the aero bars will not work with the 757 kit. They do however have a new setup called the Traverse which fits the TT and can accomodate the aerobars. Thule on their website does not show this new kit for the TT, however the November 09 Thule book does.

/thread.


----------

